# iMac G3 600mhz boot problem



## eBayiMacProblem (Feb 3, 2007)

I just received a used iMac G3 600 Mhz, 500 mb, 40Gig. Everything worked fine as I tested it out in OS 10, except when I tried to launch an OS 9 application, classic failed to launch. I then went to prefs, and selected the OS 9.2.2 folder for startup. When I restarted I got the starting chime and then a plain screen. Eventually it would come up to a small folder in the center of the screen. The keyboard seems to be unresponsive, but the mouse connected through the keyboard does light up and show that it is receiving power.

I've tried to boot from CD by holding down the C key, or in Target disk mode by holding down T, and it ignores them.

I did discover the battery was dead, and then replaced it with a new battery and pressed the PMU switch after. Still nothing better.


----------



## eBayiMacProblem (Feb 3, 2007)

Finally got it to wake up. I found a post about booting using Command-Option-O-F to enter open firmware and that finally worked. Then I discovered my iMac had spent time in a university where it had picked up an Open Firmware Command Security Password, which blocked all open firmware commands except shut-down. After more research I found that adding memory, and zapping PRAM 3 times would clear the password. So I stole memory from my own iMac, and did that. I then entered the following open firmware commands, reset-nvram, set-defaults, reset-all. After that I was able to get it to boot off of the OSX installer CD.

Now I just have to reinstall all of the software and perform all updates.....


----------

